# Does Your Queen Slide Kinda Slant Down?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We have our queen slide out right now as we are getting ready to go away next weekend and dh had to hang a new cellular shade,, and I had to make the bed,, etc. But as we look at it from outside it seems to slant down some,, we have a really had time using the clamps inside to tighten up the slide and dh thinks this is why. I think I read here that you need the slant so the water runs off? Does anyone else have a hard time with there clamps?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The slide should seal level all around. I put a level on mine years ago and the slide floor was level and the roof line had a slight angle, I assume for water runoff. It did not matter on mine but some have found that the brackets needed to be on a specific side meaning a right and left side. If that is true on yours, it could make a difference in whether it is not square when out.

John


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies, he said there was an adjustment but I didnt believe him ,haha, right now he is out walking on the roof cleaning it,, I am freaking out,, can he really walk on our roof? he said he read it right here on outbackers that he can,,.. yikes


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

brenda said:


> We have our queen slide out right now as we are getting ready to go away next weekend and dh had to hang a new cellular shade,, and I had to make the bed,, etc. But as we look at it from outside it seems to slant down some,, we have a really had time using the clamps inside to tighten up the slide and dh thinks this is why. *I think I read here that you need the slant so the water runs off*? Does anyone else have a hard time with there clamps?


Level your camper first... all the way around, front to back-side to side.
Next check to see if your rails are level. If not fix them. Then pull the 
bed out and see if everything is "square" there.
If it is... then to get the water run off that you need while the 
bed is out you jack the "tongue" up (tongue high) not much
just enough to get the water to "roll" off the back side. Then 
snug up your stabilizer jacks.
That is where the "slant" you need comes from.

If for some reason your slide out bed is not "square" then you may
have to ...well I really don't have an answer for that one... sorry.








Maybe someone else will have a suggestion for that.

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WALKING ON THE ROOF !?!?!?!?!*

Only if he is very careful to only put his weight over the rafters. Otherwise, you may have a new and unwanted skylight in your outback.







On the other hand... Think how much fun it would be to remove his shoes and tickle his feet as he is hanging there!









On the slide adjustment thing, before you start, examine the brackets on the support bars near the upper connection point (base of the slide, not the bumper). At least one of them should be embossed with an 'L' or a 'R' to indicate which side they are adjusted for. Make sure you have the bars on the correct sides before you do anything else.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just got off the roof after giving it a good scrub down. If he's walking on the rafters it's fine.

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Level has nothing to do with the slide operation!
By that I mean you could have your trailer out of level and your slide out of level and be fine.
You don't want them too far when using for other reasons though.
What does matter is that your slide out is square to your trailer
in relationship with your seal sealing and your clamps working.
If the seal is open at the top screw in the fittings that go to the bumper.(drops rear of slide)
If the seal is open at the bottom screw out the fittings at the bumper.(raises rear of slide)
If your clamps are too tight I would bet you need to screw them out which will raise the back end of the slide.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I have never been able to find an L or R on either of my supports. Do they all have them?
The clamps are a little hard to latch at especially if the TT is new. A little push to compress the seal usualyy is all that's needed. Be carefull if kneeling on the dinette bench when you do it or you might crack the thin plywood under the cushion. Now how would I know that. Any way I hear they they are easy to replace.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

After feeling a cold breeze from under my slide I decided to check the seal and level of my slide. The seal had a large gap at the bottom, about 1 inch. I leveled the the slide and the seal now makes contact all the way around. It makes me wonder if some dealers slope the slide down to make it easier to pull out?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only out of whack would be if one of the lower brackets was mounted 1/4 in lower or higher than the other. They would still be mounted correctly. That could make them different on right or left.

On my 28, I also did not have any difference, nor R or L stamped on but there are others who do.

John


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My supports have an R stamped on one but nothing on the other. MSWalt pointed that out to me at last years' Texas fall rally.

-CC


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Mine has a 2 inch gap at the bottom, I didn't notice it at the PDI. Guess its time to get the wrenches out. My right support rail is marked though.

Marty


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Our rails are marked with a R and a L also. We decided to wait till we get set up at the Campground on Friday to check out the levelness of the slide instead of doing it in the driveway.. My dh always travels with his toolbox so he will have whatever tool it takes to adjust it if needed..


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> I have never been able to find an L or R on either of my supports. Do they all have them?


Mine have stickers on them - DS (door side), ODS (opposite door side).


----------



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

Door Side... now it makes sense. I always thought it was Drivers Side but then that would leave its counterpart as Other Drivers Side.


----------

